# Official BYH Caption Contest - 03/02/2017 - Pic by Chickens



## Sumi

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:



 

If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

We did it!  Warp 10...


----------



## micah wotring

We...goin'...a...little...too...fast...ya think?


----------



## lemonpoppyseed

Perhaps we could put the top up, please?


----------



## Cloverleaf Farm

Maybe she's born with it....maybe it's Maybelline....


----------



## DwayneNLiz

please turn off the tornado!!! I dont want to go see the wizard!!


----------



## bjjohns

Zoom-Zoom


----------



## Chicken Girl

Woah! Who rolled the window down?


----------



## CuzChickens

Turn down the AC! I'm f-freezing my nose off.


----------



## FishMtFarm

Working the sexy windswept look...I got this!


----------



## micah wotring

Cloverleaf Farm said:


> Maybe she's born with it....maybe it's Maybelline....


 By far the best.


----------



## Dolorosa

This is the best way to chase cars!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

"All I got to say is... Living the life!"


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

"When life is too strong but you're fighting against it"


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

TheCuteOrpington said:


> "When life is too strong but you're fighting against it"


----------



## DwayneNLiz

how do you know who won?


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

I think they (mods) forgot about this as they use to put one up about every two or three weeks.  This one is from back in 3/2017 and there has not been one since.


----------



## Sheepshape

",You know I'm directing operations, don't you?"




 

Is this good to eat?



 

I'm well hidden, aren't I?



 

Yes, I know the competition is over, but thought a I'd share them anyway.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

"Who! Can't you turn down the air blower thing?!? What ever its called..."


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Sheepshape said:


> ",You know I'm directing operations, don't you?"
> 
> View attachment 56660
> 
> Is this good to eat?
> 
> View attachment 56661
> 
> I'm well hidden, aren't I?
> 
> View attachment 56662
> 
> Yes, I know the competition is over, but thought a I'd share them anyway.


Definitely cute!


----------



## Show Sebright

Speedy go speed!


----------



## Legamin

Sumi said:


> _Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!
> 
> The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks.
> 
> After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!
> 
> *How to Enter:*_
> 
> Reply to this thread with your caption
> 
> Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
> _That's it! Caption away!!
> 
> Here's the image for this contest:
> View attachment 28667
> 
> If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._


I looooooves that air conditioning!


----------



## GermanKennhuhn

pft pft pft! fur in my mouth!


----------



## The Ranch Girl

seriously this is riuning my hair and if it gets stuck like this.....oh your in for it


----------



## Sharonkeef




----------

